# 2014 bear guide book



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here it is:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in...ooks/1346-2014-utah-black-bear-guidebook.html

Time to apply for bear permits is two weeks....................


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Cant wait...


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Goofy, I haven't seen where they have the 2013 harvest report posted yet, have you seen anything??


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been watching daily for the 2013 anual report ...

Nothing yet.


----------



## cattlerancher (Jul 25, 2013)

Can I sneak in on this thread and ask a question or two? I have lurked on this site for awhile and finally got around to activating my account. I have 10 points for bear and have put in on the San Juan (which I hunt on the muzzy hunt for deer) and Nebo premium archery (where I have hunted elk a lot). Nebo is closer and the premium tag would let me hunt lots and lots of days over a bait. San Juan is amazing bear country and I could draw a fall tag (I think) but probably only make 1 or two trips down away from my job and ranch. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!:grin:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

cattlerancher----Almost completely personall choice !
And a tough one..

If I were faced with this dilema, it would probly have a different out come
every year !! I had a Nebo bear tag in 1997----went un filled...

Biggest, and most bears I've ever seen were on San Juan ...

My self, this year.:grin:. I'd go to San Juan..8)


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

La Sal and call Jake Bess.


----------



## cattlerancher (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks! Spring and fall La Sal are possible points wise. Spring San Juan would work but the draw odds look like fall will take 12pts. Nebo premium looks like it will take a few years as there were 4 people with 10 pts last year and only one got the bonus point tag. So at least 3 are still ahead of me there.

Does Jake have hounds? And where is he located? Thanks again.


----------



## elksign1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't comment on SJ, but I had the Nebo Spring tag last year. I would be happy to share everything I learned on my hunt over bait. Not easy but did fill my tag. PM me if you like.


----------

